# Gainesville, GA- 1yr old female "Ziva"



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

We're being relocated in the next few months from Georgia to Oklahoma and can not take Ziva with us to due finances and space when we move. She's AKC registered with breeding rights and has a wonderful personality. She's also up to date on her shots. She's great with my 5 yr old son and is just plain silly and sweet.We don't have any other pets but she's never shown any aggression towards them. She's not a chewer,barker or food/water aggressive. She'll be two in Dec. She has very basic obedience, is house broken and crate trained. She'd be very happy as an indoor or outside dog. She has a slight food allergy but we have that sorted out and have a dog food she's doing great on. Please don't judge her on that, she's a great dog from a greater bloodline. I have her pedigree if you're interested. She needs more than we can give her and we want the best for her. Please bare with when putting this together to explain her to others, it's not easy but I do it out of love. I'd like to find her a home as soon as possible,this move will be hard enough on my son.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I thought i should add some pics and info for her.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/zivafront.jpg-front view
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/zivaprofile.jpg-side view
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/Zivasmom2.jpg-her mom
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/Zivasdad.jpg-her dad
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/zivapegigree.jpg-pedigree
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/thekisers/AKCcert.jpg-AKC cert.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I would not advertise that you're allowed "breeding rights", especially if she has a food allergy. This is going to attract the wrong person who just wants a nice bitch to turn into a breeding dog. I would highly recommend spaying her or giving her to someone on the grounds of requiring a spay. Please do right by her.

I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaina said:


> I would not advertise that you're allowed "breeding rights", especially if she has a food allergy. This is going to attract the wrong person who just wants a nice bitch to turn into a breeding dog. *I would highly recommend spaying her* or giving her to someone on the grounds of requiring a spay. Please do right by her.
> 
> I hope she finds a wonderful home.


Ditto! Too many puppies out there anyway without adding her allergies into the gene pool!
You can always drop her off to the vet clinic and have the new owner pick her up and pay her tab in lieu of an adoption fee.

Also contact Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder find a rescue in your area who may assist with the spay and rehoming process.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Also:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...on/176951-new-home-needed-1yr-old-female.html 

?? 

And the minor allergy is chicken, beef, and grain? You really need to find somebody willing to take on raw feeding if that is what working. She is beautiful, I'm definitely worried she is about to end up in the wrong place.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Does she come from a breeder? If so, will the breeder take her back and rehome her?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Shaina said:


> I would not advertise that you're allowed "breeding rights", especially if she has a food allergy. This is going to attract the wrong person who just wants a nice bitch to turn into a breeding dog. I would highly recommend spaying her or giving her to someone on the grounds of requiring a spay. Please do right by her.
> 
> I hope she finds a wonderful home.


Thank you for your concern. I understand where you are coming from. Anyone who has shown interest I have told them that I do not recommend breeding her. If I had the funds to spay her I would but that's not the case. Before we found out her allergies we had planned to breed her, hence the reason she's not spayed. She won't be going to anyone I don't feel would be a good fit for her.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Does she come from a breeder? If so, will the breeder take her back and rehome her?


She does come from a breeder but he moved out of state and we lost contact.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Also:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...on/176951-new-home-needed-1yr-old-female.html
> 
> ...


She was on a raw diet for a short time but now we have found a dog food she's doing well on. I have faith she'll end up in the perfect place for her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Spay Georgia all over GA

Spay/Neuter Center: Services & Fees Gainseville, GA

Please, do this for your girl before you let her go to ANYONE. 

You may want to contact: Canine Pet Rescue Corp to see if they would courtesy post her for you. Rescues require that the pet be spayed or neutered before doing so, but it allows more people to see her. 

At the bottom information on how to place your dog: Do You Really Have to Place Your GSD?

You would not believe some of the things we see from "good" owner done placements - how many homes the dog is shuffled through, how many things are done to them, and how difficult it is on the dog - please be cautious. 

But you really need to have her spayed and I believe it is $60 at that clinic.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> But you really need to have her spayed and I believe it is $60 at that clinic.


Yes. Strongly agree!


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Yes. Strongly agree!


Again, I understand your concern and appreciate your concern.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

CountryMama - sent you a private message  Please let me know if we can help in any way!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Countrymama said:


> Again, I understand your concern and appreciate your concern.


Appreciate the appreciation - for that poster - but does that mean you will be spaying her for $60?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Appreciate the appreciation - for that poster - but does that mean you will be spaying her for $60?


I have Ziva's situation all sorted out, thank you.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

raqqasa said:


> CountryMama - sent you a private message  Please let me know if we can help in any way!


You are an angel! Thank you for everything!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear you have to give up your girl , but really happy she will be safe and in good hands.


----------

